# LR workflow with Nik Software



## biswasg (Dec 12, 2009)

Nik Software offers a suite of plug-ins for LR.
I am interested to learn from users of NikSoftware and LR, what is the workflow they now follow?
What basic RAW modification they do on LR before accessing Nik Software's plug-ins to further fine tune the TIFF file?


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Gautam!

If you plan on using the Nik filters I think it becomes a branching workflow. I would make all my usual starting corrections (white balance, recovery, clarity, vibrance, etc.) and then apply a Nik filter. That will result in a new derivative file. On that file I'd make my finishing corrections (noise, vignette, etc.). However, that still leaves me with the original file which I can switch to and apply another Nik filter for a second (or third or ...) file. Or I could run the first derivative file through a second Nik filter.


----------



## biswasg (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks (belated) Gene.
I now follow the workflow you mention above.
One question though, when is the best time to apply sharpening, in LR3 or in Presharpener for RAW. and if pre-sharpening for RAW is used, should the slider in LR3 be turned to ' or kept at its default 25?


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Gautam!

Personally I would keep my workflow in LR whenever possible. 

There's always a little sharpening required due to the softening of the raw file. But how much sharpening, if any, you apply as capture sharpening will depend on the image itself and what you want. The default 25 on the slider is the setting that adequately sharpens the majority of raw images. This is always subject to change at the hands of the artist/photographer.

Experiment. Remember that the original raw image will remain untouched by this process so if you decide to start with zero on the sharpen slider and don't like the file you get back from Nik then change the sharpening on the raw and run it through again. You could compare the resulting derivative files and choose the one you like while trashing the rest.


----------



## Pbelarge (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello
I have just started with LR and NIK. I have sat down and viewed various video tuts on both LR & NIK. Now it is time to start screwing up my...I mean editing my photos.

My question is very similar to the OP. I have seen the NIK videos, and it seems they say to do most editing ([email protected], color & lighting-Viveza, and then either Color Efex pro or sharpening last)

Today I did not apply any LR editing, and did just NIK editing. 

Have you had any experience with the NIK software and the work flow? If so, would you do it any differently.
**I will say that I am generally pleased with my first attempt at editing - except I did not take a tough one for the first attempt.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 10, 2010)

LOL Welcome to the forums Pbelarge!

Like any edit I find it depends on the image and what I'm trying to accomplish. I will usually always do the usual basic adjustments on an image (exposure, clarity, vibrance, etc.) before I run it through any filters. Realize, of course, your source image will remain as is and that NIK (and others) will return a TIFF file. So you can experiment and see which gives you the desired results while still protecting your original raw file.

The best way to find your workflow is to play. Enjoy the process and find you expression.


----------

